# Classical music in a videogame



## TheAlmightyGuru (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm trying to find out if the title music from the videogame "Gauntlet" is from a classical composer. It sounds a little like Bach, but it's hard to tell from the electronic sound. Has anyone out there heard this composition before?

You can listen to the music here: http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Gauntlet-Title.mp3


----------



## LeahClef (Jun 20, 2007)

I sounds just like Bach. I've don't know if I ever heard the piece before though! Sorry!


----------

